# 245/45/17 on the back of my TT I like it!



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Thought I'd show a pic or 2 of the wheels. I have S-tech springs all around. I wanted a wide rear tire. It fills the wheel wells nicely I think.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

That's a nice 4x4 you've got there, mate


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That's going to cause some ABS and Haldex issues. The car needs to have all 4 tires with matching diameters, a 245/45/17 in the rear is a larger overall diameter. To fit a 245 wide tire that matches the 225/45/17 in the front you should be running a 245/*40*/17 in the rear. By running a tire with a larger overall diameter, it is going to be turning slower than the fronts. The fronts will rotate about 835 times per mile vs. 810 in the rear.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Bago47 said:


> That's a nice 4x4 you've got there, mate


Thanks buddy if only it was Quattro.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I run 245/40/17's all around on OEM fat fives.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

L33t A2 said:


> That's going to cause some ABS and Haldex issues. The car needs to have all 4 tires with matching diameters, a 245/45/17 in the rear is a larger overall diameter. To fit a 245 wide tire that matches the 225/45/17 in the front you should be running a 245/*40*/17 in the rear. By running a tire with a larger overall diameter, it is going to be turning slower than the fronts. The fronts will rotate about 835 times per mile vs. 810 in the rear.


I don't have haldex only FWD. And now that I have the 245 I want the same in the front but the front only have like 1000 miles on them. I think it looks cool. I'll see in the long run what happens.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't think it looks that 4x4ish it's lower then stock. I have on long island drive to the city a lot and go on a lot of crappy roads. I could have went lower but I think it's good.


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks Terrible... 

no offense


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

slow_16v said:


> Looks Terrible...
> 
> no offense


None taken. What makes it look terrible? I've always like a bigger rear tire maybe your my love of muscle cars but I like how much it fills In the wells.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

I guess I'm just a man that enjoys a fatter rear end.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

lol thats the dumbest thing I've ever seen. number one its fwd, so why huge tire in rear. number two lowering the car fills gap not over sized ridiculous tires especially on spray painted black stock wheels. are you 16?


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

It's not "huge" over all it's an inch taller then the fronts and an inch wider. I did lower it but I really don't want a slammed car I drive this thing in the winter and always have stuff in the hatch. Yeah I do have spray can stocks I use to have gold 18s but I broke them. Car has 270k miles. I wanted a different look. I think in pictures it looks different then in person. I like it.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Plus I didn't realize they would be taller since all are 45 I just wanted a wider tire.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

BoosTTd said:


> Plus I didn't realize they would be taller since all are 45 I just wanted a wider tire.


:facepalm: Do you know how tire sizing works?


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Width, height , rim size. I figured since the fronts are 225/45/17 putting a 245/45/17 would just make it wider. Well my car I like it.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

BoosTTd said:


> It's not "huge" over all it's an inch taller then the fronts and an inch wider. I did lower it but I really don't want a slammed car I drive this thing in the winter and always have stuff in the hatch. Yeah I do have spray can stocks I use to have gold 18s but I broke them. Car has 270k miles. I wanted a different look. I think in pictures it looks different then in person. I like it.


lol i drive around about an inch off the ground tucking rim in the winter with a trunk full of groceries, its snow...


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

BoosTTd said:


> Width, height , rim size. I figured since the fronts are 225/45/17 putting a 245/45/17 would just make it wider. Well my car I like it.


The "height" is a aspect ratio of width, so that's why a 45 series tire is taller on a 245 than a 225.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

lucpost said:


> The "height" is a aspect ratio of width, so that's why a 45 series tire is taller on a 245 than a 225.


Well now I know thank you. I asked on the tire section but no one answered me.


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

:what:


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

If you wanted tyre that's 245mm wide to looks OK, you should have gone for 30 or 35 in heights... 245/35R17 (width 245mm, height 0.35x245mm)


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

It kind of reminds me of an old gasser. With the fat tire in back and the front end that looks raised lol.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

So you're comparing my car to this



















I think it looks better now then stock height and tires. And I'd never spend thousands on airbags and camber kits just so my tires tuck in and be and not be straight. I like my car how it is now.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

BoosTTd said:


> I like my car how it is now.


That's all that matters. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lucpost said:


> That's all that matters. :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

The real question is...



270k miles...on Long Island!?!?! And, daily driven!?!?! How is it not salted through!? And, what have you replaced?


That's a lot of questions, I know...


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Raek said:


> The real question is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup daily driver. I've had it for 6 years and my dad did as well. I've only replaced the tranny. I've never touched my motor or my turbo all original. I just recently had to start doing suspension work. No rust what so ever paint and interior are still nearly perfect. Best car I've ever had. I just changed the original starter and it wasn't even the actual problem. I put a 140k on it in 6 years and my dad did 110 in his 6 years.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

BoosTTd said:


> Yup daily driver. I've had it for 6 years and my dad did as well. I've only replaced the tranny. I've never touched my motor or my turbo all original. I just recently had to start doing suspension work. No rust what so ever paint and interior are still nearly perfect. Best car I've ever had. I just changed the original starter and it wasn't even the actual problem. I put a 140k on it in 6 years and my dad did 110 in his 6 years.


What about transmission (clutch, flywheel, gearbox...)?


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Bago47 said:


> What about transmission (clutch, flywheel, gearbox...)?


To be honest it had 174k clutch was fine the tranny just popped and started pouring out fluid. Was only doing 10 mph at the time


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

IMHO that's too much rubber. Mabay it would look better with an 18 or 19 inch wheel.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

lucpost said:


> The "height" is a aspect ratio of width, so that's why a 45 series tire is taller on a 245 than a 225.


Yep. 45% of the 245mm width. Must ride nice and smooth.


----------

